
Show HN: Newly Remote Company Tracker - arjun_tina
https://remote.lifeshack.io
======
goat_of_gloat
this is really cool. will you be adding a jobs board?

------
arjun_tina
Add your companies!

------
nje32847
Sick tool! added.

